

Ask HN: Any tool to generate a page based on my GitHub and SO profile? - andrerpena

It would be helpfull if there was a tool to automatically generate a static page for me to use as a developer and host it on GitHub. That would display my profile info from GitHub and Stackoverflow. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.
======
quadrature
What kind of information would you want to display ?

